# One butt-ugly Taurus



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Taurus snake skin 945 : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com :smt082


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh yeah.... that's gonna have them lining out the doors.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If I owned a Taurus handgun, the last thing I would ever want to do, is to draw attention to it. :mrgreen:


----------



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

The description says "imagine the looks you would get at the range." 

Ok, I'm imagining. 


Ummm... that does not make me want to place a bid.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> If I owned a Taurus handgun, the last thing I would ever want to do, is to draw attention to it. :mrgreen:[/QUOTE
> Haha!


----------



## USVI (Jan 14, 2013)

But it goes with my jacket...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, that jacket does change things up a bit. 

If I could find some snake skin cowboy boots, and a snake skin belt to go with that jacket, I wouldn't mind owning that Taurus at all. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just having the word "Taurus" written across the side is enough to scare me and make it look horrendous. Doesn't matter what the finish is - :smt082:smt082


----------

